# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  quà noel của em - linh kiện dự ớn C frame mini .

## CBNN

noel đã qua nhưng mình vẫn được quà  :Embarrassment:   . Cám ơn anh zai rất nhiều hê hê 
được một bộ trượt X Y Z hành trình 200 x 150 x 50  . Thiếu vít me X Y (có sẵn 1 cây hành trình 150 rồi nhưng chưa ưng lắm  ). 
sắp tới lại đi bụi rồi không biết khi nào mới hoàn thành được em nó .
xênh xênh dễ sương !

----------

anhcos, mig21, Mr.L, Tuấn, writewin

----------


## Tuấn

He hé con máy xinh quá  :Smile: 
Em cũng chờ quà của lão Namcnc năm mới mà chưa thấy  :Smile:  hy vọng chiều mai hắn up ảnh lên thì hé hé hé tết tây này thật là vui he he he he  :Smile:

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

Bác Tuấn cũng có quà ạh? 
Lão Nam CNC này hay thật bác ạh , bán đồ đã rẻ hết hồn , mà lại còn tặng quà nữa ....Chắc chỉ có VIP mới được bác ah  chứ không cụ ấy bị "đòi quà " chốn luôn quá!

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

EM không đòi quà !!!!

----------

CBNN, Mr.L

----------


## thuhanoi

Quá đẹp luôn, cố làm như zin hang công nghiệp nhé

----------

CBNN

----------


## thuannguyen

Bộ này nhìn đẹp ghê.

----------

CBNN

----------


## Tien Manh

Máy đẹp quá ạ. Chủ thớt ko có thời gian làm thì nhượng lại cho em em chăm sóc em nó nhé. Hoặc ai có bộ giống vậy thì cho em xin

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

ngâm lâu quá ...suýt nữa hết cứu ... 
ráp cái hộp điện trước !


tạm thời đấu xong dây tín hiệu

----------


## writewin

nuôi thêm mèo đi anh, nhà nhiều chuột quá, trên bàn làm việc điện tử cũng có 2 con, ko biết trên bàn làm việc vi tính có bao nhiêu con ^^

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

hihi chuột này mình phá nó chứ nó không phá mình , càng nhiều càng tốt ! 
update 
nhỏ nhỏ mà không dễ nhai ...mất 2 ngày mà vẫn chưa xong 


cái tính keo kiệt nên ...tiết kiệm , càng nhỏ càng tốt , nhỏ hơn cả cái máy 13" nữa  :Embarrassment: 


cái tính ngơ ngơ nên khoan dư hơi nhiều lỗ ...

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái cục chi gắn ở cửa tủ vậy cà ?

----------


## CBNN

> Cái cục chi gắn ở cửa tủ vậy cà ?


dạ cục biến tần yaskawa 600w đó bác !

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CBNN

vui quá xá !
Đã hoàn thiện 90%  máy mini phong cách "tể tướng Lưu gù" , dự tính làm C frame mà ... thấy rắc rối quá ! lượm được mấy miếng nhôm ướm ướm lên thấy nó vừa nên trồng 3 trục lên nhau luôn !  bớt được chiều cao , nhưng diện tích mặt bàn tăng gấp đôi  :Wink:

----------

kametoco, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

làm lâu quá tui đòi quà à , eh con taro tới đâu rồi ??? trả đây cho tui chế tiếp.

----------


## CBNN

> làm lâu quá tui đòi quà à , eh con taro tới đâu rồi ??? trả đây cho tui chế tiếp.


hehehe ! oke anh , vài bữa nữa sẽ có kết quả . hoàn thiện ở dạng portable .  cơ mà hộp số 1/4 nên hơi yếu nhé đề pa dòng cao thì hại chỗi than đó anh !

----------


## Nam CNC

chuyển lên đây tui chơi hộp số khác cho nó mạnh , chẳng hạn 1:21 được không ? hay 1:50 harmonic luôn cho đỉnh.

----------


## CBNN

> chuyển lên đây tui chơi hộp số khác cho nó mạnh , chẳng hạn 1:21 được không ? hay 1:50 harmonic luôn cho đỉnh.


thay cho cái motor này dc hả anh?  cho em xin cái hình đi anh !

----------


## Nam CNC

dân DIY mà còn hỏi , chỉ cần có cái cốt thì hộp số nào chằng nhét vào , miễn đừng là hộp số phải ăn răng với cốt động cơ , anh có con hộp số hành tinh mặt bích , 1:21 của hãng harmonic , cốt âm vào 8mm , cỡ nào chẳng DIY được.

----------


## CBNN

nhọ vãi ... có bác nào còn dư cái áo dao loại này mà 3mm thì để lại cho em với !

----------


## jimmyli

em còn dư 1 cái nhưng giá hơi chát bác ạ ( giá em mua đó giờ để lại y nguyên thôi), loại này hơi hiếm, nếu ok được thì ib nhé.

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

Với cái hộp ấy mà dùng áo 3mm thì cũng bằng thừa  :Wink: . Chú phải nghiên cứu thêm thôi.

----------

CBNN

----------


## jimmyli

hàng chuẩn theo spin là 3.175 nhá gọi tắt là 3 cho nó khỏe

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, 3mm hình như là khó mua hơn 3,175mm  :Big Grin:

----------


## lekimhung

Em dùng áo 3mm gắn dao 3.175 ok không vấn đề gì, dùng áo 3.5 gắn dao 3.175 cũng ok, nhưng 3mm thì tốt hơn vì dể kiếm dao 3mm hơn.

----------


## CKD

Cái áo cho sờ pín này mà dùng size nhỏ gắn dao lớn được sao bác?. Vụ này em không sure à. Em nhớ là gắn đúng size nó đã bót lắm rồi, gắn hoặc tháo thì phải tì tí lục mới vào. Nếu là ER thì nhích nhích lên xuống tí được.
Mà e có mấy cái toàn hệ met, không có cái nào số lẻ hết.

----------


## lekimhung

Sure với bác luôn, loại này nó khác người tí, sure luôn là áo 3 gắn dao 3.175 runout tuyệt vời, an tâm.

----------

CBNN

----------


## lekimhung

Er11 800w/water TQ mỗi lần thay dao khắc 3d mủi 0.2 hay nhỏ hơn là em phải test trước khi cho an dao, loại này em không cần test.

----------

CBNN, CKD

----------


## lekimhung

Đúng là khi tháo ra hơi pot, có khi phải lấy kềm xoáy nhẹ nó mới ra, nhưng mà nếu áo 3.5 thì dùng cho dao 3.0mm không ổn, nên em thấy áo 3.0mm là hay hơn hết.

----------


## Nam CNC

để tui lên gặp chú Ti may ra tìm ra cái áo 3mm , mà sao không hỏi anh Huy Lenamhai nhỉ ? nhớ không lầm ảnh có 1 chén luôn mà .

----------

CBNN

----------


## anhcos

Nếu 3.175 thì dùng collet 3~4 chắc là ok, mình gắn mũi khoan 4.2 bằng collet 4 vẫn được, tại kẹt do phải khoan sâu.

----------

